# Questions about floating from Pumphouse to Dotsero



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

At this flow, Pumphouse to Dotsero is going to be a looooong 3 days, and this is mostly rowing NOT floating. 

I'd shuttle following the river....

Lots of good camps - Benches is nice for the first night or if you want a longer day there is a nice camp river-left a few miles below state-bridge.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

it might take some looking, but search old posts and you'll find a link to the blm's guidebook for up there. it shows all the camps- some of them below twin bridges being kinda hard to spot.
if you're doing your own shuttle, i'd say 131-70 is your best bet. the river road's obviously shorter, but it gets kinda rough down there sometimes.
as far as time, remember it's like 55 miles. and pretty much flat after twin bridges, with a few small exceptions. 900cfs is enough to do it for sure, but for me i'd say 3 days might be a stretch.


----------



## BrianCO (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys I found that BLM pdf and am thinking of hitch hiking up to the put in. Do you think I will have better luck hitching the river road or hitching from Dotsero to Wolcott and then Wolcott up to Statebridge?


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah that blm book is pretty good. i gotta ask them about an actual copy some day. kinda hard to look at a pdf on the river!!
um. wow. man that's a bad hitch. if you have to do it i'd say take the interstate route. you could spend some serious time with your thumb in the air on the river road. 
call rancho. they might still be doing shuttles. i think it's like $80 for a shuttle to dotsero.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

I also believe Rancho is still doing shuttles, much better choice than hitching, IMHO. I'm not sure you can do it in 3 days at this flow. They would be long floats and days are short...


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Suggest you Rancho Del Rio - Not Your Usual Resort if you need a shuttle. If you bring a few cars you could do your own shuttle.

You could also leave one or two cars along the route in case you decide to bail. Eagle County has added a few new access points with parking and boat ramps along the route. Nice new one just up river from McCoy with parking.

Nice BLM FREE campground at Catamount where you could leave a car. It gets a crowded there during hunting seasons.

Look out for the Rodeo Rapid near Burns. It's a real rock garden and should be scouted.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

If you want two nights and three days, I would
Take out way above dotsero unless you really plan to row hard for long days. Heaven forbid you get Wind. 

This area can be tough to hitch even during normal season. Maybe hunter traffic improves it some? The lower access pints are roadside but it's be a long walk into either pumphouse or radium from the road.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Last summer some friends I did that stretch in 4 nights and 5 days. I bet you could do it in 3 nights and 4 days fairly easily with daylight how it is this time of year. 2 nights 3 days would probably suck. Plus there are a lot of great camps in there, so doing it in at least 3 nights is pretty nice. Don't miss out on camping river left at Jack's Flat. It's like a little piece of Utah desert canyons.


----------

